# COD4 Router DMZ + Poor free modem



## Merkleguy (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello guys i got cod4 on ps3 and im in the uk the patch just came out that is to connect UK -USA it has worked sometimes but i am still finding problems gettin into USA parties on occasions and now i dnt seem to be able to join USA parties at all.

Ok so i have been told to change my DMZ(i dnt know what that is) on my router but my router is really cr*p and it came free with my internet provider, i've put my IP address in my address bar and looked for DMZ settings but too no avail the company that make the router i think i 
"HUAWEI" and "SmartAX MT882". 

Im thinking buy a new router and maybe i can change the DMZ settings on there or maybe coz i bought a new better router it will solve my problems?

Any help is vastly appreciated, honestly : )

P.S this router seems to be too unreliable and should i of bought a decent routerin the first place this one is gona cr*p anyway?

P.P.S also i hear port forwarding will help me connect to USA COD4 players?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If you have your PS3 in the DMZ (De-Milaritized Zone, basically free to the internet to see your PS3) you should not need to do port forwarding. I also have the PS3 in the DMZ and have no problems.

If you do manage to get your PS3 up, look me up on the servers  PSN screen name is Couriant


----------



## Merkleguy (Jan 25, 2008)

How do i put it into the DMZ?

Would i benefit from a new Modem or do i need a new router? 

im using a Dlink router and some free modem we got with out internet provider.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

do you know what the model number is of the router?

You know for troubleshooting purposes you can connect your PS3 directly into the modem. You will need to turn off both modem and router for about 2 minutes then turn on the modem, then PS3 (providing you are hard wired)


----------



## Merkleguy (Jan 25, 2008)

The modem is a ADSL SmartAX MT882 (came free from talk talk(thats an internet provider in the UK)) 

My router is a D-link Wireless DL-524 and im connected to it wireless'ly and so is my PS3.

You know the screen of options you get when you enter your ip address into your address bar, is that called firmware?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Merkleguy said:


> The modem is a ADSL SmartAX MT882 (came free from talk talk(thats an internet provider in the UK))
> 
> My router is a D-link Wireless DL-524 and im connected to it wireless'ly and so is my PS3.
> 
> You know the screen of options you get when you enter your ip address into your address bar, is that called firmware?


Do you mean DI-524? If so, do the following:

On your PS3, go to the network settings and note down the MAC address you see. Also note down the Gateway if you see it. If not, on your PC, go to Start, Run, type *cmd* and press enter. Then type *ipconfig* and press enter. You should see a default gateway IP address. This is what you want. Turn off your PS3 until we are done.

Now I assume you have your PS3 on DHCP (obtains an IP address) and wireless is enabled, this is what you do on the router. (pictures attached for your assistance)

With the default gateway, enter in the IP address into your web browser. It will either ask you for a username/password or go straight into setup. If the latter, I would suggest adding one.

Viewing DHCP.jpg file attached, go to DHCP, and under Static IP, enter any number in the box provided. I have entered 250 as an example. Just make sure it is not the same number as the gateway, 255, or any number that is listed in the list below. (ie in the picture it has 192.168.0.100). Where it says MAC address, enter the MAC address of the PS3 in. Note that it is 2 digits per box, ie 00 01 02 AA AB AC. After that, click on Apply.

When you are done with that, turn on your PS3. Then go into your network settings. You should see the IP address you put in earlier.

If you do see it, then on the router configuration page, click on Advanced, then DMZ (see DMZ.jpg). There is a brief description about the DMZ. Basically what it's telling you that your IP address will have no firewall restrictions, both inbound and outbound.

Make sure it is selected as enabled, and the IP address is the same one you put in on the DHCP section.

Click on Apply. Now your PS3 should be in the DMZ with no restrictions.

If you did not see the IP address on your PS3 then something else is incorrect.


----------



## Merkleguy (Jan 25, 2008)

I am entering my IP address into the address bar and it keeps coming up with the bloody smartAX page with all the options there and thats not what i want according to your instructions.

I do remember veiwing that page in your pics once but that was when i first got the wireless router. but now its coming up with "HUAWEI".

Also i dnt know if my PS3 is set to DCHP i just bought it and set it up to recieve the wirless signal.

And yes sorry it is a DI-524

Thanks for your help so far mate its continuously appreciated.

Can you let me know how to bring up the wireless router settings please?

Dan


----------



## Merkleguy (Jan 25, 2008)

Just tried finding by flicking through the D-lin files on my computer but to no avail, i feel like im soooo close now and i can the DMZ settings in your picture and thats whats everyone is talking about.

Thanks for the help mate, just need a little more advice.

Thanks quadrillllllions


----------



## Merkleguy (Jan 25, 2008)

I've got it up i think but it would appear i have changed the password for it damn now i have to remember it


----------



## Merkleguy (Jan 25, 2008)

Dude i've done everything you said im just waiting to see if i can connect to by US buddies i'll let you know.

Thanks agen.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up:

It's possible that the modem is also a router too so you may need to configure that one too.


----------



## Merkleguy (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeh i've done it all but im now gettin "downloading game settings" if you dnt know what that means, it just means it hasn't quie worked. do you know how i can change my modem settings or if you could find out if my modem is a router aswell???

thanks


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

That is normal. Since you havem't played yet, I would assume it needs to download a bit. It happens.


----------



## Merkleguy (Jan 25, 2008)

I left it a while and the downloading game settings was there for about 10 mins and never went away.

but also in your first diagram there was a drop down box "DHCP client" i left that empty but i had two possibles there to choose from, should i have chosen one??

I just reset my router and modem just to see if that makes a difference.

thanks again. dan


----------



## Merkleguy (Jan 25, 2008)

I've reset the router and modem and now the "downloading game settings" has gone but im waiting to add some US playersi'll let u know how it goes.

Thanks


----------



## Merkleguy (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello mate can you let me know how i reverse the changes i made please incase i have problems?

is that ok?

Dan


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Ad me if you wish. I am a US base player (though I am a Brit )


----------



## Merkleguy (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello mate could you let me know what the answer is to thia question please?

________________________________________________

I left it a while and the downloading game settings was there for about 10 mins and never went away.

but also in your first diagram there was a drop down box "DHCP client" i left that empty but i had two possibles there to choose from, should i have chosen one??

I just reset my router and modem just to see if that makes a difference.

thanks again. dan
______________________________________________

P.S i asked it earlier but im not sure if you read it :S

Dan


----------

